# 9mm reloading aggravation



## johnboi (Jan 30, 2010)

Bear with me please, as I am new to reloading and want to include any and all I think pertinent:

RCBS Rocker Chucker Supreme Kit with 3 piece carbide die set - the 2 seater plugs that came with it are stamped 9mmTMJ and 38RN - is this as it should be?

First loads were using Blazer fired once cleaned brass

Berry's 9115RN plated bullets bullets - *please confirm which seater plug should I use for these?*

All 3 operations using the dies were carried out to the best of my abilities and according to directions (I think). The crimping was by far the most difficult for me to understand and perform.

After doing several bullets, I found that they would drop fully into the barrel of a Taurus slim 709, but would not seat all the way in a Glock 19 barrel, with maybe an 1/8" sticking out.

Here are the specs from a stock PMC round (these shoot flawlessly in both gun), a round that goes into the Glock barrel, and a round that does nto.

Stock PMC:
Case at bullet mouth: .377
Midway down case: .382
Case at rim end: 3.86
Overall length: 1.152

Round that seats in the Glock:
Case at bullet mouth: .378
Midway down case: .3815
Case at rim end: 3.9
Overall length: 1.121

Round that does not seat in Glock:
Case at bullet mouth: .379
Midway down case: .39
Case at rim end: .39
Overall length: 1.114

I see that the .39 measurements for the one that won't seat are larger, but I am not sure what I am doing or not doing to cause this.

The group of reloads that will fit was my first run. I went back this morning to load a few more and something was off and I ran a few that won't go in the barrel.

Any clues as to what step is causing this and what the fix is?

Thanks a ton for any assistance!

JC


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You may need to crimp a bit more to reduce the case mouth dia. You need to remove all of the flare but do not need to press it into the bullet as is done with revolver rounds. Case length variations can cause crimp variation. Set crimp with one of your shorter cases.


----------



## johnboi (Jan 30, 2010)

*Full resize was the issue*

Sitting around thinking about it, I remembered that for some reason, the primer punch was not fully punching out the primer with one attempt, and I would have to rotate the casing and do another stroke.

This was a pain, so I kept running the punch in the middle of the die down, hoping it would solve the problem. NADA

I got some PMC brass, backed the primer punch all the way out to test and SHAZAM!!

Obviously, what wa happening was the stoke was bottoming out on the head of the punch and not completing the full resize.

I could feel the extra pressure it was taking to get all the way through a good resize.

New run drops in the Glock barrel easily.

Any thoughts as to why the Blazer primer wasn't letting go? The ones in the PMC brass dropped right out.


----------



## buck (Mar 20, 2010)

johnboi said:


> Obviously, what wa happening was the stoke was bottoming out on the head of the punch and not completing the full resize.


Probably not as there is nothing for the decapping pin to bottom out on. Either your resizing/decapping die was not adjusted properly or you had the decapping pin set to short.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a tool that you might like to add to your bench. It's a case gauge and cost about $12.00. I have them in 9mm, .40S&W, and .45ACP. If the finished cartridge fits the gauge it will work in your pistol. I test every one I make before they go in the box. I haven't had a cartridge case problem in years. Good luck. :smt033


----------

